# Reparto Corse?



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

are they a separate company or a Bianchi house brand?

I like the brakes on my bike, they feel stronger than the 105 brakes that were on the Felts I test rode, could have just been tuning and set up though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Reparto Corse is literally the Race Department, but recently the (mythical) name is also used as a house brand.

Most of the Reparto Corse branded components are rebadged FSA.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep, fsa,s

Nice brakes though.


----------

